

We're building our own ad network - wensing
http://stormpulse.wordpress.com/2009/03/02/were-building-our-own-ad-network/

======
jwesley
I wish them luck, but I don't think selling ads on a weather site will be
easy, especially without a massive amount of traffic. What types of ads will
be relevant? Those for umbrellas? Maybe products for storm chasers or
meteorologists? These types of businesses are probably not in the habit of
buying internet ads, and if they give it a shot, it likely won't convert.

Looking at other weather websites, the ads are generic and untargeted.
Basically massive brand campaigns for prescription drugs, insurance, etc.
Weather is likely a poor monetizing niche and these advertisers buy massive
amounts of remnant inventory.

~~~
wensing
General weather forecasts may be a poor monetizing niche (because 5-day
forecasts are a commodity), but severe weather is completely different.
Depending on where you've grown up, this may be more or less obvious.

------
DenisM
Niche-relevant ad networks are definitely going to be in demand these days...

~~~
patio11
If anyone knows one which primarily reaches educators, I'll be over that like
white on rice.

Here are my issues with the non-Google online advertising I've tried so far,
and I've tried a bunch of them.

1) I sell a really niche product. You deliver a really niche audience. It is
possible that my niche times your niche equals a number of interested
prospects so low that it is not worth my (very expensive) time to investigate,
implement, and optimize your ads. Remember, advertising on a competing website
who uses AdWords costs me _no time at all_ at the margin.

2) I only want to pay for traffic that has a chance of converting. One
provider I used, who will remain nameless, charge me the same prices Google
does. However, my ad (for a product which is culturally only well-suited to
American customers) was getting displayed in the middle of education websites
in Spain. And I was getting charged full price for that.

3) My time is very, very expensive -- I shoot for $100 an hour. Let's say it
takes, oh, two hours to get everything set up for your website, including
conversion tracking, writing copy to conform to your requirements, etc. And
lets say that you deliver sales to me at, oh, $10 apiece.

$30 product - $10 for you = $20 for me, per sale. (We'll ignore my other
marginal costs since I essentially don't have any.) $200 / $20 = 10 sales
required to break even against my time. 2% conversion rate implies I usually
need roughly 500 free trial downloads to generate 10 sales. 20% conversion to
free trial implies I would need 2,500 clicks from interested users to generate
500 free downloads.

So to just break even with my time for setting up your service once, I need
2,500 clicks from interested users. That is if you deliver absurdly high ROI
immediately right out of the gate. If you don't, then I need to analyze
results and optimize my ads for you, and that again has an imputed value of
$100 per hour.

Most non-Google advertising platforms I have tried require far too much of my
time to justify the returns they have provided.

~~~
tyohn
"3) My time is very, very expensive -- I shoot for $100 an hour." - Aren't
sales the life blood of your business? Is there anything else more important?
Do other sales channels cost you less time and produce a higher return on
investment? It almost sounds like you're looking for the goose that lays
golden eggs. It's like you want to make a sale without any effort at all or if
you do put time/effort in - you want paid "extra" for your time - doesn't the
sale of product pay your salary?

p.s. I have no affiliation with stormpluse - although I love their site.

~~~
patio11
I agree that sales are important, which is why everything I do should generate
them. SEO, tweaking website copy, investigating advertising channels, program
updates, etc.

I've got a million things to do and a fixed number of hours to do them in. I
prioritize based on expected marginal sales generated by marginal effort.
Anything which can't hit $100 in marginal sales per marginal hour gets
eliminated, automated, our outsourced. (Unless I really like doing it --
however, running advertising campaigns is definitely on my list of "Shoot, I
would do this for free" activities.)

In my experience, methods of advertising to my niche other than AdWords fail
to generate sufficient sales per increment of time to justify using them when
I could be doing much, much higher ROI activities. AdWords has _insanely_
efficient ROI on time for me these days. I log in once a month for about
twenty minutes and note "Oh, $600 in ads produced $1,200 in sales -- well,
carry on then." and then pencil it in for another checkup in a month.

------
bart
What technology do you want to use? I think that you can use openX or Adify.

~~~
antiismist
It depends on what they plan on doing - if they are running ads just on
Stormpulse then there are lots of solutions available.

If they are building a vertical ad network (i.e. connecting advertisers with
multiple weather-related publishers) than something like Adify will do the
trick.

Full disclosure: I work at Adify.

